# Dremel 300 or 400?



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Which one to get. 

Be planning to use if for polishing exhaust, trimming CF, cutting side panel on my computer.


----------



## Neil_M (Apr 5, 2007)

Are they the multitool style jobbies?

If so, a great deal comes down to the bits you have for the tool.

It is a lot cheaper to buy the kits all in one go.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Not sure what price the 400 is, nor what it offers over the 300, but I have recently had use of the cordless one (10.8v Li-Ion), and that was a cracker.
Made very short work of a lock the missus had lost the key belonging to the oil tank!
Very impressed indeed, and if I needed to invest in one, that'd be it for sure.
I see Amazon is knocking them out at £47, which is almost a 1/3 less than B&Q's are.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can hold out Aldi are going to be selling an equivalent to the 300 for a fraction of the price it comes with a case and a small range of tools ( I have one of these and the quality is brilliant!)

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_8345.htm


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

The ryobi equivalent is better :thumb:


----------



## nuttynil (Sep 23, 2007)

I thought about a dremel but untill i read a test in car mechanics mag in sept it tested 6 of them dremel sealey ,clark etc the sealey one came out tops and only around 30 pound with loads of acessories i got it and found it will do what the dremel does but alot cheaper and i have bought attachments from dremel such as chainsaw sharpener all fit the sealey one ....hope this is helpful......neil


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the Dremel 300 kit which is great. I've not tried any others.

The kit with 25 accessories is on offer at under £30 from Amazon at the moment. This includes a selection of cutting, grinding, sanding and polishing tools for the tasks you list. It doesn't include any wire brushes for heavier metal cleaning though, but you can pick those up for a few quid. It's the mains-powered unit, which I preferred over the cordless for more power and no charging hassle - I'm not going to be using it away from mains power.


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

The aldi equivalent is the same as the clarke and dremel model but at a fraction of the price :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

is the aldi equivalent still in stores ?the offers appear to have changed now.


----------



## ZERO (Aug 11, 2008)

Buy the best one you can afford, or else you'll be buying another pretty soon.

I had a Lydl one for a little while but i was very limited in the work i could do with it.
If you plan to use this for different types of materials i would advise buying one with an adjustable speed, it just makes the job either allot easier or allot faster.

I bought the Dremel 400 digital which ranges from 5000-35000 rpm.
It has plenty of torque, a decent amount of bits and a flexi-shaft, which is a life saver for small projects.

Just my 2c


----------



## astra mark (Aug 16, 2008)

I have the Fremel 400 Digital and itsa a great piece of kit.

Mark


----------



## malky christie (Nov 15, 2008)

Aldi have them in stores at the moment -my local one has a few anyway


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the reply, was my Xmas present Dremel 400 digital.

Just polish my wheels nuts with it...


----------



## Silver (Aug 23, 2006)

Done 5 so far. another 15 to go.

before and after pictures.


----------



## Risquenun (Dec 13, 2008)

I have the Aldi one which is brilliant. I have a good quality stainless steel bathroom cabinet and a spot weld holding one of the handles broke.
Unfortunately the frame it was attached to also held the mirror in place.
using the dremel repro and a diamond tipped drill supplied with it i was able to drill through the mirror glass and the frame and insert a hidden bolt to effect a repair.
Aldi power tools also come with a 3 year warranty generally.


----------

